# After a snake spat it out



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-24-2009
*Source:* http://www.newscientist.com

24 November 2009 

A chameleon previously unknown to science has been found in a forest in Tanzania – after a snake spat it out. 

Andrew Marshall of the University of York and his colleagues were surveying monkeys in the Magombera forest in 2005 when they saw the snake devouring the chameleon. 

"I was out there doing conservation research when I came across this snake. It saw me and fled, and as it did so spat out a chameleon," Marshall told the British newspaper The Daily Telegraph. "I took photos and showed them to a local herpetologist, who instantly recognised that it was a new species." 

The species has now been named Kinyongia magomberae, the Magombera chameleon. The find is published this week in the African Journal of Herpetology.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a lucky find....


----------



## gman78 (Nov 25, 2009)

Was it dead?
It must have been but it doesn't say.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Nov 25, 2009)

it was just impersonating a dead new species


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 25, 2009)

Kind of like how the Pygmy Blue Tongue was re-discovered after one was found in the gut of a roadkill Brown snake, after it hadn't been seen for over 30yrs & was thought to be extinct.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 25, 2009)

Chameleons are so cool! 
Wish we could have em over here


----------

